# Upgrade from Windsor Wellington 3.0 to Moto Ti Heat- thoughts and pics



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

O.K. here goes! I'm 54 and live in the hills of central Tennessee.
I bought my Windsor for cardio fitness and became engrossed in road biking. I wanted to try a century, and joined a club to learn paceline etiquette and language. My first year of cycling I rode 2,111 miles, commuted the 8.7 miles to work each way 20 times, and rode a century at the end of the season! My second year (last year) i logged 2,975 miles, commuted 60 times and completed 4 centuries. Although I've had no problems with the entry-level Windsor, I wanted to treat myself with an upgrade. Here's a photo of the Windsor, which I've made into a better commuter by adding a rack and bag.
I've chosen the Motobecane Le Champion Ti Heat, SRAM Rival equipped. As you can see, I've changed the bar tape and saddle to Brooks, and added a Zimbale brand saddle bag, all in honey leather. I was apprehensive about going from a triple to a compact double crank given the hilly terrain here, but the lighter weight of the ti more than compensates for lack of gearing. The most noticeable change in out-of-the saddle climbing- that ti wants to fly up those hills! I was also concerned about the learning curve going from Shimano Sora to SRAM Rival, but I've adjusted quite well. I have about 200 miles on the Moto, and it worked quite well out of the box, I had to make a minor adjustment to the "b" screw on the rear derailleur. Hope you enjoy the photos, and I'm glad to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

The bike looks great. I love my Brooks B17 and Honey handlebar tape on Bianchi Volpe as well. I'm looking forward to the Moto ti with SRAM Apex, but the Rival would certainly be a close second if they end up not coming out with it and I have to "settle". Enjoy it.


----------



## onsight512 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks nice with the bag/saddle/bar tape. Is the Moto a bigger size than the Wellington? Also, might you weight it, as is on your bathroom scale? I'm curious to know what these bikes weigh.

thanks,
Chris


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*About the same size*

Chris, sorry to take so long to get back to you. The Wellington with all the stuff weighs about 24 lbs. The Motobecane about 18. They seem to be about the same size, the top tube on the Moto seems to be a bit longer than the Windsor, I feel like I'm stretched out a bit more and less upright. But that's fine!:thumbsup:


----------



## onsight512 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Marty. Nice looking bike. Have fun with it.


----------

